# Do we have our medical at local doctors?



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Where do we go for our medical, can we have our medical at the local doctors or do we have to go where the powers that be say we have to go?


----------



## laurasaurus (Feb 1, 2011)

There is a pre-defined list available.. I can't remember where to find it now. It may become available as you progress through your application. What stage are you at now?

I lived in Bristol and was able to get my medical, blood test and x-ray all done in Bristol. You do have to pay for these of course.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

laurasaurus said:


> There is a pre-defined list available.. I can't remember where to find it now. It may become available as you progress through your application. What stage are you at now?
> 
> I lived in Bristol and was able to get my medical, blood test and x-ray all done in Bristol. You do have to pay for these of course.


We were selected last week. We live in the middle of no-where, so we have to travel a distance to the local little hospital, they do xrays there (on a Tuesday only), the rest can be done at our local doctors (hopefully). I have heard that women might have to have breast screening, I don't know if this is correct, if so I have to do a 60 mile round trip to Salisbury. Bit of a runaround but I suppose it is what we will have to do if we want to get in to NZ.


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> We were selected last week. We live in the middle of no-where, so we have to travel a distance to the local little hospital, they do xrays there (on a Tuesday only), the rest can be done at our local doctors (hopefully). I have heard that women might have to have breast screening, I don't know if this is correct, if so I have to do a 60 mile round trip to Salisbury. Bit of a runaround but I suppose it is what we will have to do if we want to get in to NZ.


I am facing a similar predicament. We have a lot of doctors where I stay here in Germany but none of them are in the approved list. This means I am going to have to go to the nearest big city, like Frankfurt to get my medicals done. I will actually end up paying more for travelling to and from Frankfurt than the medical tests themselves 
But I am keen on going to NZ and, at least for me, everything will happen in one day. So I am not taking my chances and going there anyway.

The NZ Immigration website clearly states that if there are approved doctors (I mean NZIS approved) in your country, you should go to them and that you will have to pay for whatever costs you may incur.

May be you can call them up and ask them if it's ok? And then come update this thread. I did not do that because I just didn't feel like delaying anything, I was fortunate to get an appointment next week and then I decided not to change anything.

Do keep the thread updated with your findings and all the best!


----------

